# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Minoxidil skin aging?

## Borealis

Just a question for you guys, I'm not panicking or anything like that just curious.

I've started to notice some tiny wrinkles on my face and and whilst looking (probably a bit too much) that my eyes may be a little darker than they used to be.

Does Minoxidil really cause these issues? Do any of you have experience with them? Any suggestions on what the best skincare products are to combat them?

I'm thinking of using this http://www.amazon.co.uk/Smart-Dynami...gica+age+smart

Just for general skin appearance as well as any Minoxidil issues I may get.

----------


## john2399

I think its a myth. People been using minox since the 80s with noone really mentioning these side effects till now. Plus women use minox and you know for dam sure they would notice any aging on their face since their obsessed with that stuff. I think at most it def causes dark circles tho.

----------


## greatjob!

> I think its a myth. People been using minox since the 80s with noone really mentioning these side effects till now. Plus women use minox and you know for dam sure they would notice any aging on their face since their obsessed with that stuff. I think at most it def causes dark circles tho.


 It's not a myth minoxidil has been found to inhibit gene expression of the enzyme lysyl hydroxylase which is involved in the production of collagen, so it can increase wrinkles and skin aging

----------


## Dan26

If your a little worried, no harm in starting to take some precautions.

Even if it isn't that bad, adding things like tretoinin (retin-a), emu oil, dermarolling, topical vitamin c etc are all great for skin care, safe, good  in the long run etc

I just started minox and I plan to do some of the above just for skin care and incase over time minox effects collagen production retin a and dermaolling increases it

----------


## Notcoolanymore

I have been using minox for 3 months now.  The only side I have noticed is dandruff.

----------


## hellouser

> If your a little worried, no harm in starting to take some precautions.
> 
> Even if it isn't that bad, adding things like tretoinin (retin-a), emu oil, dermarolling, topical vitamin c etc are all great for skin care, safe, good  in the long run etc
> 
> I just started minox and I plan to do some of the above just for skin care and incase over time minox effects collagen production retin a and dermaolling increases it


 Those are awesome suggestions.

Dermarolling on the scalp with minox should be in every guys regimen for hair loss. Also, dermarolling alone increases collagen which should get rid of those unwanted wrinkles.

----------

